# LTE bei Aldi ?



## Schremser (18 März 2016)

Eigentlich sollte doch  LTE auch mit ALDI Karten funktionieren, oder ?
Ich komme aber nie über ca 6 oder 7 Mbit.


----------



## Hippo (19 März 2016)

Da solltest Du die Aldi-Serviceline kontaktieren


----------



## jupp11 (19 März 2016)

Schremser schrieb:


> LTE auch mit ALDI ?


http://www.lte-anbieter.info/prepaid/anbieter/aldi-talk.php

https://www.alditalk.de/telefonieren_surfen/aldi_talk_paket_600.php


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2016)

jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.lte-anbieter.info/prepaid/anbieter/aldi-talk.php
> 
> 
> 
> > Highspeed-Internet steht mit bis zu 21,6 MBit/s per DC-HSPA+ (97 % Abdeckung) oder, wenn verfügbar, im LTE-Netz bereit.



LTE ja, aber nur ein schwaches und das mit den 97% halte ich aktuell für ein Gerücht, allenfalls Wunschdenken. Steht aber in dem zitierten Text auch schon so drin "wenn verfügbar"! Besonders in den ländlichen Bereichen schwächelt O2/E-Plus = Telefónica.


----------



## ThomasTT (4 Juli 2016)

Also bis vor kurzem funktionierte meine Aldi Talk Karte in Deutschland mit bis zu 50 mbit/s
(zumindest zB in Ballungszentren)
Seit kurzem abr wieder nur mit ca. 5 mbit, also scheinbar kein LTE mehr leider
(wurde auch nie garantiert oder so beworben, muss man ehrlicherweise dazusagen, aber es funktionierte !!)
Thomas


----------



## Hippo (4 Juli 2016)

Von wegen "nix beworben"
Guckst Du 2 Beiträge über Deinem. Zwar nicht 50 mbit, aber 21,6 werden beworben


----------



## BenTigger (4 Juli 2016)

Die Werbephase ist nun beendet.
Seit 2013 waren für alle Verträge, als Zusatz, die LTE Geschwindigkeit kostenlos zum ausprobieren freigeschaltet.
Zunächst für ein halbes Jahr, das wurde dann aber mehrmals wieder verlängert.
Das ist nun seit Juni nicht mehr so. Die Testphase wurde beendet.
Insofern sind auch nun die Aldi Verträge betroffen. Hier müsste man LTE nun als Zusatzoption buchen.


----------



## Hippo (4 Juli 2016)

Im Aldi-Talk-Link oben wirds noch beworben


----------



## BenTigger (5 Juli 2016)

Aber es steht auch dort:


> Update: Seit dem 01.07.2016 scheint LTE via Aldi Talk leider nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Am 30.06. endete die Highspeed für Jedermann Aktion. Ob dies nur temporär ist oder von der lokalen Verfügbarkeit des LTE-Roamings im O2/Eplus-Netz abhängt, ist leider noch nicht bekannt.



Die "Highspeed für Jedermann Aktion" ist das was ich in meinem oberen Beitrag meinte. Mir war der Name nur entfallen 

Siehe auch http://winfuture.de/news,92925.html


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2016)

Ich sag ja nur daß es auf der Aldiseite noch beworben wird ...

Aktuell von grade eben von dieser Seite: https://www.alditalk.de/smartphone-tarif-optionen-prepaid


----------



## BenTigger (5 Juli 2016)

Wo steht da was von LTE und 21 Mbit??
High Speed ist auch 5 Mbit bis zum verbrauch der 750MB weil dann zu 56k downgebremst wird.

OKOK im Kleingedruckten wird dann 21,6 Mbit angegeben.... aber wer liest schon das Kleingedruckte?
Und wir haben grade mal ein paar Tage den Verlust von dem LTE Bundle. Die müssen nun erst mal alles anpassen...
Vielleicht kommt das ja wieder zum schnellen Netz, wenn die ausverhandelt haben, wie es mit O² weitergeht.


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2016)

Ich habe nur gesagt daß es im offiziellen Link noch beworben wird ...


----------



## BenTigger (5 Juli 2016)

Und ich sagte ja nur, dass da in deinem Bild kein LTE Netz beworben wird.


----------



## Quentin (23 Oktober 2016)

LTE mit Aldi Karte geht bei mir immernoch, aber nur wenn ich im O2 eingebucht bin.
Bei E-Netz nicht !


----------



## forenjens (9 November 2016)

Geht bei mir auch. So um die 30 MBit , muss ja wohl LTE sein.


----------

